# octocloner



## techrons78 (Dec 23, 2014)

I just purchased one new to clonning I have my root tech....and another highly recommend brand.there is no heater in system. . So I so need to buy one? Any tips from people that have used it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2014)

I have never heard of the octo cloner--can you tell  us more about it?  If it is an aero type cloner with a pump in the res, you will most likely not need to worry about heat.  In fact, sometimes they actually get too warm and you have to cool the res down.  If it is more of a bubble cloner with no water pump and just an external air pump, whether you need a heater or not will be determined by the temps of the space the cloner is put.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 23, 2014)

just checked it out---i like it---looks like a good deal too---unless u had all the parts already on hand---u couldn't DIY that cloner for the $50 asking price---only downside i see to it is it's only got 8 clone sites


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 23, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> just checked it out---i like it---looks like a good deal too---unless u had all the parts already on hand---u couldn't DIY that cloner for the $50 asking price---only downside i see to it is it's only got 8 clone sites



Yea I bought it cuz guy on here doubles his up.ill have to ask him how...tech


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 23, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have never heard of the octo cloner--can you tell  us more about it?  If it is an aero type cloner with a pump in the res, you will most likely not need to worry about heat.  In fact, sometimes they actually get too warm and you have to cool the res down.  If it is more of a bubble cloner with no water pump and just an external air pump, whether you need a heater or not will be determined by the temps of the space the cloner is put.


http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-8-Site-Cloner-Bucket...

It never said anytbing about temps but said comes with all needed...but they show throwing a mix in the bucket with water that circular sparays roots n....need to find out what that is chemical is...tech


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 23, 2014)

techrons78 said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-8-Site-Cloner-Bucket...
> 
> It never said anytbing about temps but said comes with all needed...but they show throwing a mix in the bucket with water that circular sparays roots n....need to find out what that is chemical is...tech




the mix is likely a ph adjuster/rooting hormone


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 23, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> the mix is likely a ph adjuster/rooting hormone



Yea clonex. .tech


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the link.  The pump is in the bucket.  I doubt that you will have any problems with the temps being too low.  Hope this works well for you.  It seems I  always have problems with the sprayers clogging up.


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 23, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks for the link.  The pump is in the bucket.  I doubt that you will have any problems with the temps being too low.  Hope this works well for you.  It seems I  always have problems with the sprayers clogging up.



Well shoot. ...yea thats gonna suck.ill let u know how it works out..tech


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 24, 2014)

keep an eye out... evaporation has a powerful cooling effect but realy, its all VERY dependent on YOUR setup.
I use a fish tank heater in mine set to (I think) 75F and its almost always on.

that's some fancy spray do-hickey thing LOL
mine has a capped off PVC pipe with a bunch of 7/64" holes drilled so streams of water spray out and hit the side of the bucket then splash.

:48: 

View attachment PICT0716.jpg


View attachment PICT0662.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 24, 2014)

LOL--contrary to Joe, I have to cool my res.  The pump always takes the temps to the mid 70s....or higher when I run aero.  The black bucket absorbing heat is also going to keep the res water warmer.  I would definitely check the temps before I invested in a heater.


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 24, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--contrary to Joe, I have to cool my res.  The pump always takes the temps to the mid 70s....or higher when I run aero.  The black bucket absorbing heat is also going to keep the res water warmer.  I would definitely check the temps before I invested in a heater.



Thx thg.....and nice looking roots camel...tech


----------



## Lesso (Dec 24, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--contrary to Joe, I have to cool my res.  The pump always takes the temps to the mid 70s....or higher when I run aero.  The black bucket absorbing heat is also going to keep the res water warmer.  I would definitely check the temps before I invested in a heater.


I ran my pump 15 min on and 15 min off. It kept the res at a reasonable temp. I had 64 cuttings go in and all rooted. I also kept the light (t5) about 18 inches away an and ran 12\12. It keeps the black container from absorbing too much heat feom the light.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 24, 2014)

@ Lesso. Sounds like you're cloning under a T5?

If so, how many bulbs?


----------



## Lesso (Dec 24, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> @ Lesso. Sounds like you're cloning under a T5?
> 
> If so, how many bulbs?



You only need 2-4. I have 8 but only 4 are on.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 25, 2014)

Cool. I have a 6 bulb that I just put in my clone/seedling closet and I was hoping it wasn't too much light. Mine has 2 switches for 2 bulbs, 4 bulbs or all 6 bulbs so I should be cool with 2 or 4.

Thanks


----------



## Lesso (Dec 26, 2014)

Perfect. Keep them about 18 inches to 24 inches away on 12\12.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok so just did my first cloning...in Octo how often do I check ph ? Daily? .how ofter do I use rooting hormones in the water?..do I just add all new water and pour old out after couple days?


----------



## Lesso (Jan 10, 2015)

Check the ph of the solution once a day. Keep it about 6.2. You dont have to change it out until you put a new batch of clones in.  It stays pretty stable.    
Set a timer for 15 on 15 off for the pump.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 20, 2015)

This thing works great...I just put 5 in cups..will do 3 or 4 tnt...so far the Octtocloner is acgreat  buy..tech


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 20, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> Ok so just did my first cloning...in Octo how often do I check ph ? Daily? .how ofter do I use rooting hormones in the water?..do I just add all new water and pour old out after couple days?


 
add rooting horomone once then ph...  should not need to touched for weeks...  once you got roots on everything then empty clean and repeat...


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 20, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> add rooting horomone once then ph...  should not need to touched for weeks...  once you got roots on everything then empty clean and repeat...



Thx bro..


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

what works for me---not sure w t f my ph is right now---take your cut---dip in clonex rooting gel (not really needed)---wouldn't sweat the ph either---plug them into the octocloner---sit tight for 10 days or so---peeking under the cover only to check the water level has not evaporated and all clone cuts are getting an upside down shower---no need to ph or change the water---let's see this thang in action

and another thang---razor blades are overrated---so long as you got sterilized clippers cutting at a 45 angle---you be good to go


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yea they are growing good roots...I got about 8 left waiting to plant. ..


----------

